# μεγεθυμένος - μεγεθυμένη - μεγεθυμένο : Αποκαλυπτικά ευρήματα



## nickel (Jun 2, 2009)

Είχα αναφέρει σε παλιότερο νήμα την απέχθειά μου για τον ορθό τύπο μετοχής του _μεγεθύνω_, το _μεγεθυσμένος_:
«Εκείνο το _μεγεθυσμένος_ ακόμα μου κάθεται στο στομάχι, σαν να είμαι διπλά μεθυσμένος».
Αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος που το απεχθάνεται.

Στη γραμματεία του TLG, στο ΛΝΕΓ, στο ΛΚΝ, ο μοναδικός «σωστός» τύπος είναι ο τύπος με το «σμ». Μπορεί να μην έχει κάτι περίεργο το ίδιο το [izménos], το έχουμε σε όλα τα ρήματα σε —ίζω, αλλά, αυτό το —υσμένος δεν είναι συνηθισμένη κατάληξη για ρήματα σε —ύνω. (Πέραν του ότι θυμίζει _μεθυσμένος_, το ξαναλέω...)

Ωστόσο, ο ορθογράφος της Neurolingo (βλέπε Λεξισκόπιο) προτιμάει το *μεγεθυμένος*. (Της Microsoft, μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι προτιμά;) Το ίδιο και ο κόσμος του διαδικτύου:

μεγεθυμένος (κλινόμενο) περ. 50.000 ευρήματα
μεγεθυσμένος (κλινόμενο) κάπου 900
μεγενθυμένος (κλινόμενο) σχεδόν 5.000

Το κουλό και θεόστραβο *_μεγενθυμένος_, ακόμα κι αυτό, έχει περισσότερα ευρήματα από το «σωστό». Ωστόσο:
*μέγεθος
μεγεθυντικός 
μεγέθυνση
μεγεθύνω - μεγέθυνα - μεγεθύνθηκε*

Για τα παραπάνω δεν υπάρχει καμιά αμφισβήτηση (ούτε από το άλλο ζαβό, τη *_μεγένθυση_). Αλλά για την τύχη τού *μεγεθυσμένος* εκφράζονται πλέον σοβαρές αμφιβολίες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 2, 2009)

Στο σμικρυ(σ)μένος κάνουν την πάπια. Έτσι κι αλλιώς ο go-to guy στο θέμα είναι ο φωτοτυπάς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2009)

Εξαιρετική η παρατήρησή σου. Άπαντες οι προαναφερθέντες (ποιούν την νήσσαν). Αλλά έχουμε ένα _ἐσμικρυμένῃ_ στον Ευσέβιο (πριν τον φωτοτυπά)!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Της Microsoft [ενν. ο ορθογράφος], μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι προτιμά;


Το *μεγεθυσμένος* μόνο — κοκκινίζει το _μεγεθυμένος_ (προτείνοντας το _μεγεθυσμένος_) και το *_μεγενθυμένος_ (όπου δεν προτείνει τίποτα). Κι επίσης ποιεί την νήσσαν στο _σμικρυσμένος_ / _σμικρυμένος_.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 3, 2009)

Btw στο "ποιώ την νήσσαν" δεν προτείνει "ποιούμαι την νήσσαν"; :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Btw στο "ποιώ την νήσσαν" δεν προτείνει "ποιούμαι την νήσσαν"; :)



Όχι, αυτή η «διόρθωση» γίνεται στο ΛΝΕΓ. Βεβαίως, ο κόσμος (όπως και το ΛΚΝ) γράφει «ποιούν την νήσσαν».


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όχι, αυτή η «διόρθωση» γίνεται στο ΛΝΕΓ. Βεβαίως, ο κόσμος (όπως και το ΛΚΝ) γράφει «ποιούν την νήσσαν».


Α, καλά, εγώ πάντως "ποιώ τον οριένταλ τζέντελμαν" (Κινέζο)


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2009)

*τζέντελμαν

Αυτό (ελπίζω) όλοι το διορθώνουν σε *τζέντλεμαν*. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> *τζέντελμαν
> 
> Αυτό (ελπίζω) όλοι το διορθώνουν σε *τζέντλεμαν*. :)



Δεν είμαστε όλοι του κολεγίου


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2009)

τζέντελμαν ο [dzéndelman] Ο (άκλ.) : (προφ.) τζέντλεμαν. 

Σαφέστατη και η εξωκολεγιακή προφορά στην οποία οδηγεί αυτή η γραφή. How brutal!


----------

